# Ceramic Heater Smoking?



## Hazardous (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I recently got my hands on a new ceramic heater for my viv, set it up today and noticed that it was smoking quite a bit. It wasn't the bulb that was smoking it was the screw fit that connects the bulb to the fitting. (I could be wrong but thats where the smoke looked like it was coming from). 

It also smelled quite a bit. I know its not uncommon for ceramic heaters to both smell and smoke but this new one wouldn't stop smoking, it was a steady little stream of smoke and I didn't want to keep it on for too long incase I buggered it completely!

Just wondering if you guys have had any dealings with a ceramic heater that just doesn't seem to want to stop smoking! 

Cheers,

Jess


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

You using a ceramic holder ? If not turn it off and get 1 ASAP !!
If you are I have no idea, also make sure it's screwed in to get a good connection


----------



## Hazardous (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah I'm using a ceramic holder. I've no idea whats going on! I made sure it was screwed in properly so I'm stumped! D:


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Where did you get it ? Sometimes new electrical items smell funny, toasters etc, but can't say I have ever seen a bulb smoke or smell when used without it being faulty.


----------

